# Editing Chord Symbols - Dorico



## agarner32 (Jan 28, 2019)

I figured out how to customize chord symbols and make them the default which is great and super easy. However, I can't figure out how to make the default for the suffix apply to all roots.

Example: I changed the appearance of a C∆7 with the triangle positioned differently than the default. It works great, but only for a C∆7 rather than all ∆7 chords regardless of root. It seems like there should be a way to have my edited ∆7 work for all roots rather than having to type all the root possibilities.

I attached an image showing what I mean. The first chord is the edited one which has the triangle moved up.

Thanks for any help from you Dorico experts. I also posted this on the Steinberg forum.

Aaron


----------



## agarner32 (Jan 28, 2019)

I found the answer. You can only customize one chord at a time so if you want a C∆7 edited to your liking, you have to do it for all the other roots. That's a pretty big hassle and limitation.


----------

